#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-07
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-08
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<christmat> bsr
<christmat> sovo: bsr
<christmat> bsr a tous
<sovo> hi christmat
<christmat> alors ca gaz
<septox> hi
<christmat> j'ai eu un appel hier de la part d'emmanuel
<christmat> et meme comme je ne peut rien affirmer, je pense qu'il avait quelque chose de tres important a me dire
<christmat> en rapport avec le bureau Gnome et une pretendue tournee africaine
<sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-10
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi. le nouveau thème du wiki d'ubuntu là se call comment ?
 * ongolaBoy a trouvé lui même.. Il s'agit de 'light' . Mais il n'est pas joli ce thème
<ongolaBoy> enfin.. pas très navigable pour moi; je préfère le thème 'ubuntu'
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> hum... je me demande si les gars comprennent bien les enjeux de l'approval qu'on demande... rien qu'en faisant des notes sur le wiki ce matin, je voyais déjà la charge de travail :D
 * ongolaBoy lisait 2 rejets de locoTeam récemment https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20101116 ... On vaut quand même mieux qu'eux sur certains points
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: un des moins de chez nous c'est le nombre de membre actifs
<ongolaBoy> et c'est pour ça que je suis sceptique depuis l'année passée pour cette candidature
<ongolaBoy> on peut même nous accepter mais qui va rédiger tous les rapports en mi et fin de parcours ?
<ongolaBoy> bon.. j'arrête là... j'ai dis qu'on allait se présenter... On va le faire :)
<ongolaBoy> et je donnerais bien sur tous les arguments qui pèsent pour nous
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: si on ne se présente pas, on ne saura jamais si on n'est prêt ou loin du compte
<IzaneFG> :)
<ongolaBoy> oh.. tu sais moi je connais plus ou moins les avis possibles possibles
<septox> RT IzaneFG ongolaBoy: si on ne se présente pas, on ne saura jamais si on n'est prêt ou loin du compte
<septox> lol
<IzaneFG> septox: hein... tu retweets aussi sur irc? DDL
<ongolaBoy> non... vraiment, ne vous inquiétez pas pour moi; je ferais tout ce qui est possible à mon niveau pour que ça marche :)
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-11
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<indy21> depuis le temps la??
<indy21> bonne fete
<ongolaBoy> bah.. on n'est pas toujours devant cette fenêtre hein
<ongolaBoy> merci; toi de même
<indy21> j'ai vu le draft pr la candidature
<indy21> tu es sur ke ca va suffire??
<ongolaBoy> heu... je ne l'ai peut être pas dis mais c'est un début
<ongolaBoy> et puis, il faut bien lire. Parce que si tu parcoures les liens proposés, il y a PLEIN de choses
<ongolaBoy> le plus important dans cette page est de mettre en exergue le plus important, représentatif
<ongolaBoy> mais encore une fois beaucoup de choses sont dans les liens; il faut *lire*
<ongolaBoy> et aussi, l'édition du wiki n'appartient pas à une personne. J'ai l'impression que les gens l'oublient
<indy21> kels sont les avantages a etre "team approved"?
<ongolaBoy> être reconnue par les autres équipes, communautés
<ongolaBoy> bénéficier de supports divers pour les manifestations, conférences, sorties
<ongolaBoy> et au niveau national, ça peut aider à motiver des personnes à collaborer, s'approcher de la locoTeam
<ongolaBoy> d'une manière générale, quand tu es dans un environnement. Il vaut mieux faire attester ton travail (et donc le faire approuver par les anciens) que de rester derrière dans l'ombre
<indy21> ok
<ongolaBoy> mais se faire approuver demande qu'il y ait quand même plus de participation des personnes dans la communauté
<ongolaBoy> parce que l'un des critères exigés est la pérennité du groupe; ce qui veut dire que la communauté ne doit pas reposer sur quelques individus seulement
<ongolaBoy> or chez nous ce n'est pas encore le cas... ET ça , ça risque d'être un point en moins pour nous
<indy21> je pense ke ceci est justifié par le manque de ressour
<indy21> de ressources
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons dans les communautés libres, beaucoup de choses marchent parce que les gens comprennent que c'est le partage collectif qui compte
<ongolaBoy> quel manque de ressources ?
<indy21> les individus
<ongolaBoy> il n'y a pas assez d'individus dans la locoTeam ubuntu-cm ? je te rappelle qu'il y a environ 80 personnes enregistrées sur launchpad
<ongolaBoy> et sur la mailing-list, un peu plus de 100 je crois
<ongolaBoy> donc... il y a les individus.. là n'est pas le problème à mon avis... Plus de 100 personnes lisent tous les mails ou ont la possibilité de les lire
<indy21> 80 personnes ??
<indy21> et ils sont souvent ou??
<ongolaBoy> ça se voit que tu n'as pas parcouru les liens du document rédigé justement ; lol
<ongolaBoy> consulte donc ici https://launchpad.net/~kmer
<indy21> y a vraiment du monde
<indy21> je crois ke ca doit etre la motivation
<ongolaBoy> ok.. et on fait donc comment pour faire participer plus de personnes ?
<indy21> la question à 1 million de $!!!
<ongolaBoy> bon.. on va aller progressivement. Qu'est-ce t'a amené dans ubuntu-cm ? et qu'est-ce que tu aimes et qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas ?
<indy21> je sui fasciné par le monde de l'informatique
<indy21> d'abord ensuite le monde du logiciel libre
<indy21> je suis entré à ubuntu-cm pr faire partager ma passion
<indy21> la plupart des gens(camerounais) sont attirés par l'intérêt
<indy21> il faut de l'intérêt pour attirer les gens
<indy21> par forcement de l'argent
<indy21> dsl j'étais déconnecté
<ongolaBoy> en fait c'est tout le monde qui a été déconnecté :)
<ongolaBoy> Question 1:je voudrais savoir comment tu fais partager ta passion aux autres ?
<indy21> j'en parle autour de moi
<indy21> je vante les avantages de ubuntu
<indy21> j'aide les gens pr la migration
<ongolaBoy> est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir ce que tu as fait ? des traces ?
<indy21> non
<indy21> je fais pas d'events pr ca
<indy21> je frequente ds u
<indy21> un village
<ongolaBoy> ok... en tout cas c'est louable ce que tu fais
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu penses que les gens te comprennent, veulent faire comme toi ?
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que les gens comprennent que les logiciels libres, ce n'est pas seulement un logiciel qu'on installe. C'est le travail fait par une *communauté* de personnes
<ongolaBoy> et non une société ?
<indy21> pas vraiment
<ongolaBoy> et tu penses que le problème se situe où ?
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-06
<septox> hi hans88
<septox> je vois que tu regulierement la
<hans88> hi
<hans88> ouais
<septox> la forme ?
<septox> tu as pu avoir un mirroir ?
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ..... :)
<ongolaBoy> hans88: salut
<ongolaBoy> avais tu pu terminé les mises à jour hier soir ?
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> hans88: aie aie
<ariabbas> hans88: tu es là ! c'est cool
<hans88> salut ongolaBoy
<hans88> non j'ai pas terminé
<hans88> j'suis en train de continuer
<septox> .
<hans88> Need to get 425 MB/673 MB of archives.
<ongolaBoy> hum.. ok
<ongolaBoy> pourtant tu es à 3 routeurs de moi. Tu disposes de quelle bande passante à peu près ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-07
<hans88> Bonjour ongolaBoy
<hans88> t'es matinal !
<ongolaBoy> SALUT
<ongolaBoy> toi aussi :)
<ongolaBoy> mises à jour terminée ?
<hans88> non
<hans88> Need to get 414 MB/696 MB of archives.
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy:
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'ai finallement opter pour les deux scripts
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: lorsuque je recupère lenny j'ai au début les erreur suivante:
<ariabbas> http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/debian/dists/lenny/Release => 404 Not Found
<ariabbas> Errors:
<ariabbas>  Download of dists/lenny/Release failed: 404 Not Found
<ariabbas> Failed to download some Release or Release.gpg files!
<ariabbas> WARNING: releasing 1 pending lock ...
<ariabbas> enswt 7 entrain de recup des chose sur http://security.debian.org
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Est ce que c'est erreurs sont normales
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: regarde bien http://www.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> pour lenny on va sur miroir2 et non miroir
<ongolaBoy> et encore une fois... lenny ne recevra plus de mises à jour de sécurité d'ici la fin de la semaine. Donc...
<ongolaBoy> pour info moi je supprime mon dossier lenny en fin de semaine normalement
<ariabbas> ok sa marche
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: merci
<hans88> Bonjour. Comment définir le gestionnaire de connexion session (kdm, gdm, ...) par défaut ?
<hans88> ongolaBoy: t'as une idée ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-09
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ariabbas> j'ai un pb avec le miroir avec le cron du miroir
<ariabbas> il ne lance pas
<ariabbas> j'ai l'impression
<ongolaBoy> il ne faut pas avoir l' _impression_ mais des certitudes ;)
<ongolaBoy> il faut te servir des logs, des mails
<ongolaBoy> et pour tester tu peux commencer par le lancer à une heure où tu peux vérifier toi même
<ongolaBoy> et tu lances un _top_ à côté
<ariabbas> oui c'est ce que je fais
<ongolaBoy> ok, et rien ne se produit ?
<ariabbas> oui
<ariabbas> bon j'essaye un truc
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu as mis dans ton cron ?
<ari_> ongolaBoy: /////
<ari_> 08,53 *     * * *     miroir   [ -x /home/miroir/scripts/miroir-ubuntu ] &&  /home/miroir/scripts/miroir-ubuntu >> /var/log/miroir/miroir-ubuntu.log
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: tu vois
<ariabbas> je sort un instant
<ongolaBoy> bon.. déjà ari tu as une colonne au moins en plus
<ongolaBoy> pour la programmation du moment à lancer ton script, il y a 5 colonnes dédiées au temps et non 6
<ongolaBoy> man 5 crontab et tu comprendras
<mar> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> mar: bonjour
<mar> j'ai une préoccupation
<mar> j'ai fais un manip sur mon terminal
<mar> qui consistait à lier python à l'API de blender
<mar> depuis lors lorsque je lance le terminal il y a la mention suivante
<mar> bash: export: « /plat-linux2:/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-tk:/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-old:/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload:/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages:/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PIL:/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gst-0.10:/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6:/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gtk-2.0:/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0:/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages » : identifiant non valable
<mar> et je n'arrive pas à la faire disparaitre. Une idée ?
<ongolaBoy> ok.. première des choses, quand tu as un message long à montrer, mieux vaut utiliser un site comme http://paste.pocoo.org/
<mar> ok je m'excuse
<ongolaBoy> quelle est la fameuse manip que tu as faite ?
<mar> un instant je retrouve le tuto
<ongolaBoy> hum.. un tuto ? En tout cas, il faut prendre pour habitude de partir des docs officielles d'abord ;) . En tout cas, je suppose que c'est ainsi que tu procèdes souvent
<mar> je l'apprends à mes dépends
<mar> il s'agissait de régler le pythonpath
<mar> je suis entré dans la console propre à python
<mar> puis j'ai recupérer le chemin vers python en faisant un import 'sys' puis 'print sys.path'
<mar> ce qui m'a retourné le long chemin ci-dessus
<mar> ensuite j'ai ouvert le fichier .bashrc
<mar> dans mon repertoire personnel
<mar> à la fin duquel j' ai ajouter la ligne
<mar> export PYTHONPATH= /user/... (le long chemin ci-dessus)
<mar> voilà ce quej'ai fais
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as commenté la ligne que tu as ajouté dans ~/.bashrc ?
 * ongolaBoy attend aussi le lien vers le tuto en question
<mar> j'ai pas essayer je le fais toute suite
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> mais pour que ça soit pris en compte, il te faudra fermer ta session
<ongolaBoy> ou sinon redémarrer carrément le système
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu es revenu ? tu ne m'as pas dis. Tu as vu les erreurs de ton cron que j'ai signalé le matin ?
<mar> ok merci pour l'idée en commentant tout est revenu dans l'ordre
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon pourquoi voulais tu changer le pythonpath ?
<ongolaBoy> est-ce pour un besoin ponctuel ou pour des séries de traitements
<ongolaBoy> parce que à la rigueur dans tes scripts tu pourrais régler cela "à la volée" ou bien ?
<mar> je voulais avoir accès à toutes les capacité de python dans l'API de blender
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu entends par «toutes les capacités» ?
<mar> Je n'en suis pas sûre mais il me semble que l'API python par défault de blender n'intègre pas toutes les bibliothèques
<ongolaBoy> et tu veux manipule les fonctionnalités de blender comment ? un shell lancé depuis blender ?
<ongolaBoy> et tu  manipule les fonctionnalités de blender comment ? un shell lancé depuis blender ?
<mar> j'utilise blender pour faire un jeu vidéo et des script pythons doivent être intégrés aux blocs logiques pour certaines actions complexes. Blender le prévoie
<ongolaBoy> ok. Et lorsque tu veux importer des modules python, blender te signale une erreur c'est ça ?
<mar> certains script nécessites d'importer la bibliothèque de traitement (calcul)  matriciel qui ne semble pas intégré par defaut
<mar> oui
<ongolaBoy> ok. Mais dans ce cas, je te suggère d'ajuster le chemin depuis tes scripts afin que la modification ne soit prise en compte que dans ton programme
<ongolaBoy> et non faire la modification "globalement" , c'est à dire à l'échelle de ton système
<mar> Oui je vais essayer de procéder comme celà
<ongolaBoy> mar: c'est avec numpy que tu travailles ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: alors ?
<hans88> ariabbas: t'es là aujourd'hui !
<sovo> bjr hans
<hans88> bonjour sovo
<sovo> koman tu vas hans88
<hans88> je vais bien merci
<hans88> et toi
<hans88> j'ai fini avec l'update de mon miroir
<hans88> grace au miroir de ongolaBoy
<sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je descends regarder ton fichier. Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-10
<septox> hi les gars
<Warrens> septox: ;)
<ari_> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ari_: alors, ton miroir donne quoi ? :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: alors, ton miroir donne quoi ? je demandais tout à l'heure
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<AndroUser> Bjr !
<swellep> Bjr
<ongolaBoy> salut
<swellep> Salut @ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> à plus. je dois m'éclipser :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-11
<ari_> ...
<ariabbas> hans88: bonjour mon gar
<hans88> salut ariabbas
<hans88> :)
<ariabbas> hans88: happy youth day tintin
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> ***************** Bonne Fete de la Jeunesse Ubuntu-cm
<hans88> merci
<ariabbas>  ongolaBoy Bonjour
<ariabbas> Je viens de finir la configuration de mes virtual hots
<ariabbas> mais quand je reload {sudo service apache2 reload} apache 2 j'ai ceci :
<ariabbas> [Sat Feb 11 11:13:33 2012] [warn] VirtualHost miroir.univ-ndere.cm:80 overlaps with VirtualHost page.univ-ndere.cm:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> donc on me dit qu'il ya chevauchement entre les deux virtualhost mais comme dit le premier à la priorité
<ongolaBoy> tu indiques le port en écoute deux fois dans tes configs
<ariabbas> mais la directive qu'on me propose là NameVirtualHost
<ongolaBoy> dans tes virtualHost tu n'as pas besoin de déclarer le port utilisé
<ongolaBoy> il est déjà défini dans un autre fichier
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> donc je retire le port alors
<ariabbas> ?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> et est-ce que tu utilises la directive _ServerName_ dans ta config ?
<ariabbas> oui
<ariabbas> ServerName ****.univ-ndere.cm
<ongolaBoy> voici comment moi je procède en général
<ongolaBoy> je fais une copie du fichier 'default' et je le modifie
<ariabbas> mais sa marche quand même èhhhhh
<ariabbas> malgré l'erreur de apache
<ariabbas> mais c'est juste un seul virtual host
<ariabbas> qui fonction
<ongolaBoy> je me rassure d'avoir défini : serveradmin, servername,documentRoot et les logs
<ariabbas> j'attend que minette cré l'alias du second sur le DNS
<ariabbas> ok envoi moi un peu ta config
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon tu peux régler cela dans le résolveur interne du serveur et de la machine à utiliser pour les tests
<ongolaBoy> dans les fichiers /etc/hosts tu peux rajouter les entrées avec les ip correspondantes qui t'intéressent
<ongolaBoy> c'est comme ça que je fais même sur ma propre machine ;)
<ongolaBoy> exemple du vhost 'miroir.ndere' http://paste.debian.net/155893/
<ongolaBoy> pour les lignes _Redirect_ c'était à l'époque où j'avais changé de serveur. C'était pour ceux qui ne prenaient pas la peine de lire les changements sur www.ndere.cm.refer.org :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ......
<ariabbas> voici mon premier virtualhost
<ariabbas> http://paste.debian.net/155895/
<ariabbas> et le second
<ariabbas> http://paste.debian.net/155896/
<ariabbas> minette viens de me créer le second alias (pageà)
<ariabbas> mais page.univ-ndere.cm affiche toujours pour miroir.univ-ndere.cm
<ariabbas> bon je verifie pourquoi
<ongolaBoy> avant même d'aller trop loin. Sur http://paste.debian.net/155895/ ligne 3, tu définis un alias
<ongolaBoy> donc c'est normal que page.univ pointe sur miroir...
<ongolaBoy> et je ne vois pas quel intérêt (surtout du point de vue sécurité) tu as à conserver les cgi-bin .
<ongolaBoy> idem pour /doc
<ariabbas> attemd revien sur page
<ongolaBoy> et en définissant les vHosts. En toute première ligne, je te conseille de garder *:80 au lieu d'y mettre un nom
<ariabbas> attend
<ariabbas> revien su page
<ongolaBoy> j'y suis
<ariabbas> pourquoi c'est normal
<ariabbas> puisque c'est différent de l'autra alias (miroir)
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui est «normal» ?
<ariabbas> tu dis que c'est normal que page pointe sur miroir
<ariabbas> !!!
<ongolaBoy> oui je dis que c'est normal parce que c'est ce que tu as écris dans ton fichier :)
<ongolaBoy> le serveur n'exécute que ce que tu lui dis de faire ;)
<ariabbas> DocumentRoot /var/www/web
<ariabbas> pour page
<ariabbas> et DocumentRoot /var/www/mirror
<ariabbas> pour miroir
<ariabbas> sa ne devrait pas aller au même endroit
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas une question de repertoire en premier lieu quand tu utilises des vHost
<ongolaBoy> mais d'abord il faut vérifier le *nom*
<ongolaBoy> et dans ton cas, tu utilises le même _ServerName_ dans les deux fichiers
<ariabbas> puisque les deux site(page et miroir) sont sur la même machine
<ongolaBoy> non..ce n'est pas à ça que sert ServerName :)
<ongolaBoy> regarde http://paste.debian.net/155898/ et http://paste.debian.net/155893/
<ongolaBoy> ce sont des vHosts qui sont sur la même machine mais ont des rôles différents
<ariabbas> oui
<ongolaBoy> et les _ServerName_  différents
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille d'installer le paquet apache2-doc et de lire la doc des directives ;)
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: c'est ok ?
<ariabbas> sa a marcher mais je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait mais refais la mm chose que tout l'heur
<ariabbas> considerons tes deux virtualhost
<ariabbas> le contenu de ton /etc/hosts serait donc kw?
<ongolaBoy> hum... il faut TOUJOURS savoir ce que tu fais . Faut pas manipuler les fichiers sans comprendre ?
<ongolaBoy> ;)
<ongolaBoy> dans /etc/hosts ? actuellement rien
<ongolaBoy> je te demandais de rajouter des entrées si le serveur dns que tu utilises ne pouvait pas résoudre tes noms
<ongolaBoy> tu aurais eu une entrée comme ceci
<ongolaBoy> ip.de.mon.serveur.web miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org miroir2.ndere.cm.refer.org etc...
<ongolaBoy> et le /etc/hosts dont je parle ici est celui de la machine qui s'adresse au serveur web
<ongolaBoy> mais bon... pas besoin de le modifier si le serveur dns défini dans /etc/resolv.conf sait résoudre tes noms
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: c'est ok
<ariabbas> je pense que c'tait un pb avec site enabled
<ongolaBoy> ah... comment actives tu ton site ?
<ariabbas> j'ai juste supprimé coe tout à l'heure les fichier de mes virthost dans /etc/apache2/site-enebled
<ongolaBoy> hum...
<ongolaBoy> pour activer un fichier défini dans /etc/apache2/site-available
<ariabbas> et j'ai refait un 2aensite messite
<ariabbas> ensuiste service apache2 reload
<ariabbas> et ok
<ongolaBoy> tu utilises a2ensite nomDuFichier
<ariabbas> oui
<ongolaBoy> le système créera un lien symbolique vers site-enabled
<ariabbas> yep
<ongolaBoy> oK.. en tout cas, si ça marche c'est .... bien :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-12
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: tu nes suis pas le match ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Zambie-Cote d'ivoire 0-0 on est au temps additionnele
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je suis à la radio
<ongolaBoy> toi, tu fais quoi là ? :)
<ariabbas> oneiric natty maverick lucid i386 et bientôt am64 disponible sur http://miroir.univ-ndere.cm/ubuntu
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ah bon mais tu ne vois pas à TV ?
<ongolaBoy> mon antenne ne marche pas, je ne sais pas pourquoi :(
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: moi je suis le match sur www.maxifoot-live.com
<ariabbas> Bonne nuit à ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> ****
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-04
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-05
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<warrens> simplice_ndere: hi
<simplice_ndere> warrens: whtat's news?
<warrens> ...nothing new
<warrens> i... don't know
<warrens> are you at ndere?
<simplice_ndere> warrens: no
<warrens> cauz i read simplice_"ndere"
<simplice_ndere> warrens: i was at Ndere
<warrens> ah, ok
<ongolaBoy> bon.. c'est un ancien ndéré qui est , de temps à autre _belge_ :) (pourquoi ? devinette pour vous)
<IzaneFG> simplice_ndere: :p
<ongolaBoy> yep mais la devinette porte sur le fait de savoir pourquoi il est de temps en temps belge ;)
<IzaneFG> moi monsieur, moi monsieur! :p
<warrens> ongolaBoy: il a de l'humour noir? :-O
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: son IP est souvent belge :-)
<warrens> IzaneFG: tu ouvre encore une autre question la. pourquoi son IP est souvent belge?
<warrens> et puis, sa ressemble a quoi une "IP belge"?
<ongolaBoy> un point pour IzaneFG
<simplice_ndere> IzaneFG:  yep :)
<simplice_ndere> je vois qu'on a fait des devinette sur moi. :)
<IzaneFG> lol
<simplice_ndere> quelqu'un pourrait me refiler le lien pour l'historique sur irc
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: html http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/05/%23ubuntu-cm.html .. txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/05/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: merci
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: mai le lien de log sur irc qui marche pas  http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/07/07/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: donc on doit changer ?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-06
<ongolaBoy> .
<simplice_ndere> salut!
<ongolaBoy> 'lut
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-07
<septox> une discussion sur les differnts types de loco-team https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-February/006146.html
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-09
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-10
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-04
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-05
<indy21> hi.
 * indy21 a une bonne nouvelle et une "mauvaise" nouvelle. si on peut dire comme ça. :-)
<indy21> Je commence par quoi?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: la mauvaise
<indy21> le miroir sera sur Centos 6. :-(
<indy21> décision de la DSI d'uniformiser tous les environnements serveur existants et à venir.
<ongolaBoy> tu veux parler du système qui héberge le miroir ou du contenu du miroir ?
<indy21> le système qui héberge le miroir.
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas un problème en soi
<ongolaBoy> et le contenu ?
<indy21> on met ce qu'on veut.
<indy21> on aura droit a 300 Go minimum de disque.
<indy21> je vai un peu bousculer pour qu'il soit livré la semaine prochaine.
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> il faudra trouver les outils,scripts pour effectuer le miroir
<indy21> ok. la bonne nouvelle c'était l'espace disque. :-)
<ongolaBoy> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-06
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..................
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-07
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> hi
 * indy21 est en mode communicateur. :D
<ongolaBoy> je constate :)
<indy21> en passant, grabriel m'a relancé pr la release party. rien d'autre a ajouter par rapport à son mail?
<indy21> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> j'avais oublié :)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je prévois en organiser une le 9 mai ici
<indy21> un vendredi ?
<ongolaBoy> sinon mercredi alors
<indy21> c'est un peu compliké un jour de la semaine. :D
<ongolaBoy> bon... le 10 mai alors
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> indy21: ;)
<indy21> ongolaboy: lol.
<indy21> pas le choix vraiment...
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-02
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .......
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bjr. tu as fais un tour au fosdem ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy:  bjr. Bien sûr!
<indy21> ongolaBoy : super intéressant.
<ongolaBoy> j'imagine
<indy21>  très pointu techniquement quand même. très peu de sessions pour les débutants.
 * indy21 a raté Richard Stallman. :-(
<ongolaBoy> :)
 * indy21 a par contre revu jeremy brown. mais /me l'a reconnu plus tard. :-)
<indy21> Le raspberry 2 est sorti.
<indy21> faudrait en finir avec le RepTower v1. :-)
<ongolaBoy> ah oui ... pas évident ..
<ongolaBoy> et à côté de ça il y en a qui trouve qu'on n'est pas assez claire ..
<ongolaBoy> parfois je me demande si nous parlons tous le même langage
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> et ben .. nous sommes particulièrement nombreux ce jour ..
<ngatcharius> Ok je suis dans le IRC Marius NGADOM
<ngatcharius> Bonjour tous
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on va pas s'en sortir si il faut gérer les idées sans concrétisation des gens. :-)
<indy21> Vous avez commandé une réunion un lundi matin ou quoi?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: t'avais finalement acheté les câbles HDMI ?
<ngatcharius_> j'ai rien commandé si c'est à moi qu'on s'adresse
<indy21> ngatcharius_: Bonjour. c'est une question rhétorique. :-)
<ngatcharius_> okays
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: non mais je vais le faire avec un colègue qui se déplace en mars
<ongolaBoy> ngatcharius_: bienvenue par ici ..comme expliqué tantôt c'est un espace de discussion _instantanée_
 * coco1 Salut les gars, content de vous voir si nombreux. Voilà ce qui est une des plus Bonnes Pratiques que j'ai très vite apprise et intégrée : Me connecter au Canal de Chat IRC de l'équipe locale d'Ubuntu.CM et quand je vois 8 comptes d'individus connectés, je dois avouer que ce salon peut faire mieux; mais si ceux-ci restent constants, les projets vont évoluer vers leur réalisations systématiques.
<coco1>  Bienvenu aux nouveaux !!!
<ngatcharius_> Merci
<coco1>  Pour ceux qui s'y intéressent, les enregistrements sont ouverts pour participer à la Conférence safNOG2, du groupe des opérateurs réseaux Sud Africains : www.safNOG.org. Elle se tiendra du 7 au 8 Avril 2015 à Mbabane, Swaziland.
<ngatcharius_> pou ceux qui sont mobile https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androirc
<ngatcharius_> je suis encore en train de le tester
<ongolaBoy> je l'utilise parfois .. pour mes besoins ça me suffit lorsque  c nécessaire ngatcha ;)
<ngatcha> Ok c'est bon je suis mobile
<ngatcharius_> très souvent je suis mobile! je ne travail pas encore dans un bureau
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis :)
<ongolaBoy> as tu pu jeter 1 coup d'oeil sur les archives de la mailing-liste ?
<ongolaBoy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/ pour rappel
<ngatcharius_> oui seulement à propos du mail que j'ai posté
<ongolaBoy> oui mais pas seulement
<ongolaBoy> c'était surtout pour que tu vois un peu tout ce qui est ou a été déjà abordée de manière générale
<ongolaBoy> perso.. je n'ai pas de solution miracle à ce qu'il y ait plus d'activités
<ongolaBoy> je tâche juste d'assurer ce que j'appelerai «le service minimum»
<ngatcharius_> ok
<ngatcharius_> dis nous comptons combien de membre? combien sont à Douala et qui cordonne les activités du groupe
<ngatcharius_> où trouver le calendrier des activités
<coco1> ..
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend de ce que tu appelles _membre_ .. moi il y a des années que j'ai arrêté de m'arrêter sur les titres
<coco1> ngatcharius_: es-tu membre d'Ubuntu.CM? Question importante, pas du tout ciblée,  pour conduire un propos.
<ongolaBoy> si tu parles de ceux qui sont inscrits sur launchpad ( https://launchpad.net/~kmer/+members ) il y en a plus pratiquement 100
<ongolaBoy> si tu parles des gens inscrits dans la mailing-list d'ubuntu-cm , il y en a pratiquement 150
<ngatcharius_> justement c'est quoi être membre? c'est remplir quels conditions?
<ongolaBoy> pour cela il faudrait remonter dans l'historique.. ce que certains d'entre nous avaient mis dans le wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NewMembers
<ongolaBoy> en gros c'était : 1. s'inscrire sur launchpad (LP) 2. écrire une petite description sur son profil sur LP . 3. s'enregistrer sur le forum et la mailing-list
<ongolaBoy> mais actuellement pour moi un membre c'est : 1 personne qui s'inscrit dans la ML, fait 1 tour sur IRC quand elle peut, tâche d'organiser des activités avec d'autres et les reporte sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/
<coco1> Pas besoin de réponse. En fait, ngatcharius_: ce que ongolaBoy: a essayé de faire plus haut, c'est de rappeler une des plus vielles Bonnes Pratiques des communications au sein d'une communauté. En l'occurence: Passer en revue ce qu'on a manqué avant de chercher à apporter sa contribution. Cela dit, peut-être notre nétiquette n'est pas encore complète à ce sujet; mais ça aide de s'approprier ces quelques Bonnes Pratiques. ça fait qu'on apparaît
<ngatcharius_> okay
<ngatcharius_> je pense avoir au moins 3/4 actuellement
<coco1>  Pour tenter de répondre ngatcharius_: à la question " [...] c'est quoi être membre? c'est remplir quels conditions?"
<ongolaBoy> ngatcharius_: pour les dernières activités sache que ceux qui n'oubliaient pas les reportaient sur loco.ubuntu.com évoqué plus haut
<ongolaBoy> pour information les voici agrégées http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/events/history/
<ongolaBoy> je ne compte pas toutes les petites activités plus ou moins informelles qu'à mon niveau j'ai souvent organisé quand j'ai du temps (et je ne suis pas seul)
<coco1> Il faut préciser que l'aspiration d'Ubuntu.CM est de passer à un statut Légal d'Association. Cependant, elle est déjà une association de fait, et ses actions sont nombreuses et structurées; ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'on peut faire encore plus; au vu même simplement du potentiel individuel.
<ngatcharius_> ok c'est noté
<ngatcharius_> j'ai compris tout ce qui a été dis
<ngatcharius_> il y a des groupe qui sont arrivés avant celui d'ubuntu qui font au moins un tapage médiatique (Réseau sociaux) et c'est à ce moment où j'ai eu cette indignation passagère
<ngatcharius_> sachant que nous pouvons faire, sachant qu'il y a des personnes qui se demandent où se trouve la communauté, comment y adhérer, ...
<ngatcharius_> je vais essayer de mettre mes idées au claires et les proposées au groupe
<coco1>  Donc, partons sur l'assertion, qu'on est une association de fait, comme le frNOG | France Network Operators Group | frnog.org.  Et dès qu'on l'a intégré, on peut mieux définir, ce qu'est le statut actuel de membre. Je dirais donc, très basiquement, qu'on est volontairement membre d'Ubuntu.CM ; cependant, il faudra qu'on définise ensemble quelque règles et aussi améliorer notre image en rédigeant un draft de statut et une nettiquette en attendant
<coco1>  Bonne idée, sauf que, c'est plus facile de faire le plan, pour que ça ne pèse pas trop sur toi tout seul. Tu fais le plan et tu crées un Pad où tu colles cela et tu nous invite à y contribuer avec toi. Voilà un peu comment on fonctionne ici.
<ngatcharius_> ok c'est ce que je vais faire
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok. je vais voir si je peux acheter un disque dur. si je peux joindre ça aux câbles ce serait cool. >:)
<ariabbas> *Content d avoir d autres compagnons que ChanServ et ubuntulog aujourd hui* :D :D
<ariabbas> *Ya plus de mots que "." ce jour :) :D
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> :D
<coco1> ..
<ongolaBoy> indy21: il faudra attendre que nacer fixe une heure.. ça sera en fonction de ses disponibilités ;)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est à lui que je m'adressais en fait. je me refère à ce qu'il a dit.
<ongolaBoy> oui j'avais compris
 * ongolaBoy disparait
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-03
<ariabbas> .
 * indy21 constate que y'a beaucoup de dynamisme.
<indy21> Personne pour se joindre à moi pour actualiser le wiki. :-D
<ariabbas> .
 * ongolaBoy va le faire tout à l'heure
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je parlais de l'intégralité hein!
<ongolaBoy> pas de problème mon gars ...
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> comme je disais à cédric élie tantôt au niveau de l'AUF on avait du dépanner nous même le support d'ovh quand il fallait utiliser notre nuage privé https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZA/Montr%C3%A9al/OVH/NuageD%C3%A9di%C3%A9
<ongolaBoy> ça ne marchait pas pour GNU/Linux et ils n'avaient pas la solution
<ongolaBoy> je ne trouve pas long ce qu'il a énoncé .. enfin peut être parce que j'ai l'habitude du wiki (et de surcroit MoinMoin)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: vous vous comprenez entre vous. :D
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas si tu vois les docs laissés par nacer sur wikiteki à l'AUF ; ce qu'il a dit sur la ML ce n'est rien :)
<indy21> ah ça oui hein!
<ongolaBoy> coco1: salut .. pas besoin d'un ticket sur eventbrite à mon humble avis ...
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est même pas un évènement «physique» en tant que tel
<ongolaBoy> et puis nous avons d'autres outils qu'on devrait utiliser au préalable ;)
<coco1> ongolaBoy: ok partagez seulement les tools ;-) j'étais déjà resté trop longtemps muet :-D
<coco1> indy21: C'est comment, mon Frère, je t'ai à travers une infra IPv6 :-?
<coco1> Salut @tous même comme ubuntulog et chanserv sont aussi là :-/
<coco1> Panne électrique générale ici à Mendong; chez moi Camtel était down depuis le matin
<ongolaBoy> coco1: la liaison internationale de camtel n'était pas fonctionnelle
<ongolaBoy> et non le trafic local  au cameroun. tu avais bien accès à acsi.cm.refer.org non ?
<coco1> Ok, ils ont expliqué de quoi il s'agissait?
<ongolaBoy> ils expliquent souvent ??? :D
<coco1> Non, pas d'électricité...
<coco1> Ah ah ah ah :-(
<ongolaBoy> d'ailleurs quels tech ici au cameroun utilise des listes de discussions pour parler de leurs problèmes réseaux ? AUCUN !!
<coco1> même maintenant; bientôt ma batterie sera down
<ongolaBoy> techs des FAI s'entend
<coco1> Vraiment...
<coco1> frNOG
<coco1> :-X
 * ongolaBoy prépare les pages présentant l'atelier de nacer
<ariabbas> *faut quand meme creer un event sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/ pour l atelier et cliquer sur participer ;)
<ongolaBoy> oui, ça fait justement partie des pages que je prépare ;)
<ongolaBoy> évènement VaDockAlab créé http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/3031-vadockalab/ :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy : je peux modifier pour préciser que http://meet.jit.si/ ne fonctionne que sur chrome, chromium ou opera ?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<indy21> une autre façon aussi de rajouter une box et c'est celle que j'ai utilisé c'est de faire "vagrant init chef/debian-7.6 && vagrant up"
 * indy21 pourra rajouter ça demain. le campus ferme. 
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> TheY: salut
<TheY> Salut à tous
<coco1> Salut  TheY: Welcome
<TheY> Merci
<TheY> ça se passe comment ici?
<ariabbas> slt TheY c est ta premiere fois sur #ubuntu-cm ?
<TheY> Oui
<TheY> Enfin sur ce canal
<ariabbas> ah d accord
<ariabbas> c est ici que nous discutons sur tous ce qui tourne autour de Ubuntu au Cameroun ;)
<TheY> yes
<ariabbas> y a aussi la mailing list
<TheY> Cool
<TheY> Ok
<ariabbas> si tu n es pas inscris, je te le conseille vivement
<ariabbas> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> tu peux aussi consulter les archives de la liste https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/ pour voir un peux les discutions en cours et les anciennes ;)
<TheY> ok, merci
<ongolaBoy> sinon tu as toujours ce canal pour les discussions en live sur ubuntu,linux et les logiciels libres en général ou en particulier :)
<TheY> C noté
<ariabbas> tu peux aussi acceder aux logs des discussions de ce canal et de plusieurs autre a partir de http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ariabbas> cette page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam , particulierement la section "Comment nous rejoindre" devrait-être utile
<TheY> D'accord
<ongolaBoy> j'espère qu'on ne t'effraye pas (trop) avec tous ces liens :)
<ariabbas> :)
<TheY> Non non, ça ira
<TheY> :-)
<coco1> Tu peux aussi suivre en différé lorsque tu as été déconnecté pour une raison où pour une autre comme moi tout à l'heure :-(  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/03/%23ubuntu-cm.txt :-)
<TheY> d'ac
<coco1> ariabbas: ongolaBoy: et autres, j'ai un costaud soucis, car je cherche à centraliser l'archivage des logs d'un canal IRC que j'ai créé et jusqu'ici je n'ai pas beaucoup avancé :-/ help
<coco1> :'(
<ariabbas> "centraliser" ie ?
<ongolaBoy> tu les récupères d'abord comment depuis ?
<coco1> en local seulement losque je suis présent sur dans le salon
<coco1> Donc, j'ai pensé inviter un bot qui peut gérer les logs, mais je ne sais pas quel bot pourrait faire ça.
<ongolaBoy> bah.. pour avoir un bot il faut avoir une machine qui reste sur internet assez régulièrement
<coco1> ariabbas: chaque participant a ses logs en local; donc, ce n'est que lorsque je suis présent que je sais ce qui s'y est dit :-( hors j'ai des rapports à rédiger ensuite...
<ongolaBoy> c'est sur quel serveur IRC ?
<coco1> Freenode
<ongolaBoy> c'est  1 projet libre/opensource ?
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> C'est un salon alternatif qui nous sert pendant la formation lorsque qu'il y a engorgement
<coco1> sur la plateforme officielle.
<ongolaBoy> heu .. coco1 je ne recommande pas d'utiliser freenode pour ce genre de chose  http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#ontopic
<ongolaBoy> mais bon ...
<ongolaBoy> si c'était un salon qui rentre dans les orientations de freenode je t'aurais recommandé de l'enregistrer par Chanserv
<coco1> oui, mais comme tu connais bien le pb, c'est temporaire et on n'a as le choix :-(
<ongolaBoy> ok mais n'oublie pas que freenode est 1 serveur d'une communauté qui le fait aussi avec ses moyens .. ce ne sont pas des magiciens hein :)
<coco1> C'est déjà enregistré, sauf que j'ai besoin de collecter efficacement les logs
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> :-D
<ongolaBoy> vous n'auriez pas du l'enregistrer coco1 très honnêtement
<ariabbas> +1
<ongolaBoy> c'est dans les policies
<coco1> à+ariabbas:
<coco1> Oui, mais je me suis dit que comme c'est la formation :-/
<ongolaBoy> il faut investir dans une infra ..
<ongolaBoy> pour un bot il vous faut un serveur en ligne constamment
<ongolaBoy> et tu vas voir que du coup même pour avoir un salon irc vous auriez bien investit dans l'obtention d'un serveur et quelqu'un aurait déployé un serveur IRC ;)
<ongolaBoy> sinon basiquement si quelqu'un a une machine qui peut rester constamment sur internet, il y a plein de bot customisables disponibles
<ongolaBoy> mais encore une fois il ne fallait pas utiliser freenode ...
<coco1> Oui, je suis très d'accord, c'est aussi ma vision; mais comme tu sais, moi j'aime un peu avancer en attendant d'être prêt financièrement, quand les potentielles sources de financements, trainent
<ongolaBoy> ce qui me gêne c'est que les gens qui vont se mettre à utiliser freenode avec toi vont potentiellement faire la même chose un jour
<ongolaBoy> et .. effet boule de neige .. met toi à la place des admins sys de freenode
<coco1> Ok, s'il te plaît, si tu as un script prêt, je vais en discuter avec les autres et on pourra déposer ça chez un volontaire :-)
<ariabbas> Donc tu veux migrer du Benevolat au Vonlontariat coco1 :D
<coco1> Ah ah ah ah
<coco1> Laisse faire ariabbas:
<ariabbas> en tout cas :-X
<coco1> ongolaBoy: la débrouillardise est le nerf du libre ou bien ?
<coco1> ariabbas: non non non, tu ne m'échapperas pas
<coco1> :-D
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> aptitude search bot | grep -i irc te donne comme appli disponibles sur ubuntu : bobot++ , gozerbot(que j'utilisais parfois) , rbot, supybot
<ongolaBoy> et ainsi de suite
<ongolaBoy> coco1: la débrouillardise oui mais pas de n'importe quelle façon
<ongolaBoy> et ce n'est pas le nerf du libre .. je suis désolé de te contredire :)
<ongolaBoy> parce que ça va donner l'impression qu'on ne peut pas ou ne fait pas de bonnes choses en matière de libre
<ongolaBoy> à l'AUF, par exemple, nous utilisons beaucoup de logiciels libres et ce n'est pas de la débrouillardise
<coco1> Merci du conseil ongolaBoy: c noté, mais comme tu sais, ce n'est pas mal intentionné, même si ça ne veut plus rien dire après qu'on a déclencher involontairement une explosion...
<ongolaBoy> je sais mais je me devais de préciser certaines choses
<ongolaBoy> je pense à toutes ces personnes qui contribuent au développement des logiciels libres et des communautés.. on ne mesure pas souvent la portée de leurs travaux
<coco11> Je suis d'accord avec toi  ongolaBoy: c'est par défaut que je suis arrivée à le faire. Mais si tu as une solution à me proposer en attendant, je suis preneur. Il faut que je change de FaI demain :-(
<ongolaBoy> c'est avec l'école qu'il faut en parler hein ;)
<coco11> Oui, mais j'ai rédigé plusieurs articles de Blog
<coco11> Jusqu'ici c'est en vain, il faut croire; mais ils ont quand même permis qu'on puisse utiliser le salon alternatif, c'est déjà ça :-)
<coco11> Nous on veut avancer, le temps est court et si on laisse, c'est en justice qu'on va se retrouver; mais avec une formation baclée... Quand même.
<ongolaBoy> comme je dis (et tu le sais très bien) quand tu utilises qque chose il faut consulter ses conditions d'utilisation. c'et important
<ongolaBoy> dans ce contexte, une personne ou un groupe investit dans un vps quelque part
<coco11> Oui, je l'ai fait et malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé d'obstacles
<ongolaBoy> et vous y déployiez le nécessaire pour travailler (et vous êtes tous des tech dans votre formation il me semble)
<coco1> Bien sûr, mais comme tu connais la mentalité de la communauté; on a l'impression, que les autres n'y comprennent rien, où ils s'en foutent tout simplement :-(
<ongolaBoy> moi .. ce dont je ne suis juste pas d'accord c'est de donner des images erronnées de ce que peut nous offrir les ressources des communautés libres/open source
<coco1> Je vais rédiger une autre article pour proposer cette solution et on verra.
<ongolaBoy> ceux qui auront utilisé freenode auront peut être le sentiment qu'on peut créer et _enregistrer_ comme on veut des salons dessus
<ongolaBoy> sans lien avec l'objectif de ce serveur irc
<coco1> Ok, c'est vrai que ça peut aussi aller dans ce sens, tu as raison.
<ongolaBoy> et comme je nous connais, camerounais, pour aller à contresens des usages premiers des ressources ...
<coco1> ..
<ongolaBoy> c'est un peu comme une idée «fausse» que je ne dis jamais : «ubuntu est à l'abri des virus» .tu ne me verras jamais dire ça car la vérité est plus subtile que ça
<ongolaBoy> mais bon .. c'était une parenthèse :)
<coco1> :-D
<ariabbas> :)
<coco1> Ok merci
<ongolaBoy> coco1: mais pour freenode si tu avais bien lu ceci http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#ontopic tu m'aurais compris
<ariabbas> mais dis moi coco1 , pourquoi n'avez vous pas optez pour des truc comme g. hangout ?
<ongolaBoy> ceci dit pour ta formation (que je connais parce que ça concerne mon travail) c'est 1 problème à évoqué ailleurs
<ariabbas> enfin ca depend aussi de ce que vous faites i.e. la formation dont tu parles ;)
<coco1> Ah oui, c'est à cause de la flexibilité et la basicité de Freenode, GH est lourd man...
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> ya jabber aussi
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> +1
<coco1> Ce qu'on voulait c'est être orienté résult ariabbas:
<ongolaBoy> tu aurais même pu utiliser freenode mais sans *enregistrer* ton salon :)
<ariabbas> en tout cas faut bien reflechir
<ariabbas> coe ongolaBoy la dis faut pas donner plus de boulo aux tech ;) surtout si ca ne cadre pas avec les regles ;)
<ariabbas> les benevoles ca devient de plus en plus rares
<ariabbas> enfin, d ou je me trouve
<ariabbas> la team locale a du mal a trouve des benevol pour soutenir/developper certain projet open
<ariabbas> bref ...
<ongolaBoy> petite anecdote au passage . savez-vous combien d'admin gèrent les infra de base de tout  *.debian.org (DNS,MX,miroirs principaux,wiki,git,..) ? Ils ne sont pas plus de 5 si je me souviens bien :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> *Bon je reviens sur une ancienne question :D
<ariabbas> 1. https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.cm?fref=ts "Ubuntu Cameroonian LocoteamCommunautéPage communautaire sur Ubuntu"
<ariabbas> 2. https://www.facebook.com/groups/171200901083/?fref=ts "Groupe des utilisateurs d'Ubuntu camerounais et amis"
<ariabbas> 3. https://www.facebook.com/groups/101067719977792/810379875713236/?notif_t=group_activity "Ubuntu-cm est la communauté des utilisateurs de Ubuntu au Cameroun. Elle est formée de bénévoles passionnés de logiciels libres. ·"
<ariabbas> tous les trois sont vraiment gerer par ubuntu-cm ?
<ongolaBoy> bon pour les non utilisateurs de facebook comme moi la seule à laquelle j'ai accès c'est la première :)
<ongolaBoy> les autres il faut un compte
<ongolaBoy> mais bref .. je vais en parler dans la ML. tu fais bien de le rappeler
<ongolaBoy> on utilise ubuntu-cm un peu abusivement; je veux bien croire que c'est sans faire exprès
<ongolaBoy> faut juste que je n'oublie pas
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ariabbas: tu parlais de quoi ?
<ariabbas> coco1: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/03/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<ariabbas> euuuuuuhhhh ok ok mon ami ubuntulog n a pas encore digere :D
<ariabbas> coco1: je te fais un paste
<ariabbas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10040352/
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-04
<limbe> hello
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> Sylvain_B: alors .. la plateforme tient jusqu'ici ?
<ongolaBoy> Sylvain_B coco1 coco11 coco : alors .. la plateforme tient jusqu'ici ?
<ariabbas> .
<Neo31> .
<coco11> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-05
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est bon avec les corrections ?
<ongolaBoy> ça me va mais coller le prompt à la première commande .. c'est pas top mais ça va :)
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est bien pour le reste
<ongolaBoy> aucun de polytech n'a encore réagit à mon courriel .. Personne des 5,6 personnes n'a lu ? bref, j'attends
<indy21> on attend. on a encore une semaine. :-)
<indy21> le temps pour eux de s'organiser et négocier la salle peut-être. :D
<coco1> ..
<indy21> .
<indy21> .
<saoungoumi> .
<coco1> ..
<Neo31> hey there ongolaBoy :)
<Neo31> .
<Neo31> tt va bien ?
<ongolaBoy> Neo31: salut ... ça va pour moi :)
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> tu te rappel de moi ongolaBoy ?
<Neo31> hh
<ongolaBoy> hum.. je me souviens de ce nom mais sans plus ...
<ongolaBoy> tu viens d'un autre salon ??
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> few years ago i paid visit with friends from #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ^_^
<Neo31> je vois que vous avez plus de membres sur irc mnt :)
<ongolaBoy> oui justement c'est pour ça que je demandais si tu viens d'un autre salon :)
<Neo31> en tt k on a commencer a contacter les loco teams qui sont encore actifs en afrique pour se regroupper sur #ubuntu-africa
<Neo31> je me suis dit pk pas inviter des amis de ubuntu-cm ;)
<ongolaBoy> pour le nombre sur irc .. bah .. ça varie souvent :) mais depuis la dernière fois il y a plus de *constant* sur irc en effet
<ongolaBoy> ok, c'est une bonne idée
<ariabbas> .
<Neo31> je vous attend sur l'autre chan
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ariabbas> *je m'incruste
<Neo31> ps : y a qq membres qui ne parlent que l'anglais laaba ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis .. (pour les camerounais en tout cas ;) )
<ariabbas> j'ai vu n message comme ça hier sur #ubuntu-locoteams
<ariabbas> (18:45:59) Kilos: I have created a channel for linking as many african locos as possible and would like to make it official
<ariabbas> (18:46:10) Kilos: #ubuntu-africa
<ariabbas> (18:53:06) Kilos: please
<ariabbas> Quoi que je ne vois pas l utilite d un salon #ubuntu-africa
<ariabbas> (19:13:16) pleia2: locos themselves are organized at the country level, so you'll want to work with the existing locos that already exist in Africa
<ongolaBoy> ok je vois .. personnellement je ne suis pas contre ce genre d'initiatives mais en ce qui nous concerne à #ubuntu-cm on gagnerait d'abord à mieux s'organiser nous mêmes
<ongolaBoy> sinon on ressemblerait à une coquille vide
<ariabbas> :)
<ongolaBoy> un intérêt d'un #ubuntu-africa est à mon sens de mieux soutenir les communautés qui ont de la peine à se faire entendre sur certains points
<ongolaBoy> exemple très concret cela fait 5 mois que j'ai posté ceci https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/miroir.cm.auf.org-archive mais je suis toujours en «pending review»
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<coco1> ..
<saoungoumi> j'ai une demande
<saoungoumi> quelqu'un connait-il un IDE pour le developpement de CODEC (Codeur Decodeur) multimedia pour UBUNTU (LINUX)??????????
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: demande un peu dans #debian-fr ou le salon d'un langage de programmation comme #python-fr. tu auras certainement des suggestions
<saoungoumi> ok
<kenju254> Neo31: wassup which county are you from btw?
<Neo31> hey :)
<Neo31> tunisia kenju254
<kenju254> Neo31: Cool
<Neo31> ^_^
<Neo31> didn't know u r from cm team kenju254 :)
<kenju254> Neo31: Nop am from Nairobi,
<kenju254> want to get some Cameroon peeps here
<Neo31> ah sry :p
<Neo31> job already done kenju254 :)
<Neo31> we got angolaboy today
<Neo31> he went offline now
<kenju254> i know some other peeps
<Neo31> good :)
<kenju254> who are lurking here #ublab
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-06
<ongolaBoy> bonjour par ici
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu connais abakamousa ?? il travaille de l'univ apparement
<ariabbas> oui
<ariabbas> c est un etudiant de ndere
<ariabbas> nous avons travaille ens. dans le cadre des activite de ubuntu-cm a ndere
<ongolaBoy> ok. c'est bien :)
<ongolaBoy> une question .. et le troll a démarré https://twitter.com/X_Cli/status/563636289786744832 :D
<ariabbas> *et comme le compte est protect on fait comment alors :D
<ongolaBoy> ah .. désolé .. je n'y peux rien
<ongolaBoy> mais bon .. son problème est qu'il trouve GnuPG tout pourri aussi bien dans sa conception que son format
<ongolaBoy> et moi donc je lui demandais s'il y avait des alternatives
<ongolaBoy> et par la suite, plusieurs personnes lui ont demandé s'il y avait réellement mieux et en logiciels libres
<ongolaBoy> voilà en gros la discussion
<ariabbas> OK
<ongolaBoy> tout part de cet article http://www.propublica.org/article/the-worlds-email-encryption-software-relies-on-one-guy-who-is-going-broke
<ongolaBoy> et pour lequel X_Cli trouve que c'est du gachis de financer ce projet
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> -->
<ariabbas> cet article souleve la question : "peut-on vivre du open source ?"
<ariabbas> :)
<ongolaBoy> l'un des meilleurs exemples ? : redhat
<ongolaBoy> la fondation linux emploie à temps plein des développeurs
<ongolaBoy> wikipédia, mozilla pareil ...
<ongolaBoy> GNOME, python ...
<ongolaBoy> à titre personnel, ça dépend de plein de choses dès lors que ton projet peut devenir viral
<ongolaBoy> tout le monde ici connait l'histoire de torvalds je pense .. il était seul mais c'est devenu viral quand il a mis sous licence GPL
<ongolaBoy> bien sur ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> mais il y a bien des outils qui sont libres et exploitées partout et dont on fait un peu semblant de fermer les yeux
<ongolaBoy> openssl développée par 4,5 personnes(en fait ceux qui ont tous les droits sur le dépôt principal mais tout le monde peut apporter son patch)
<ongolaBoy> openssl est un très bon exemple (à mon humble avis) dans cette catégorie donc
<ongolaBoy> tu as aussi openssh (développé par la communauté BSD) .. c'est utilisé par tous et c'est ... comment dire : *vital*
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: le monsieur de la fondation wikimedia (projet afripedia) avec qui on avait fait une visio , tu peux rappeler son nom :)
<abakamousa> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: emmanuel engelhart
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: bonjour
<abakamousa> j'aimerai savoir à comment s'utilise le wiki. je suis inscrit depuis  mais il reste bizarre
<ongolaBoy> wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<abakamousa> oui
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend .. pour lire ou pour le modifier ?
<abakamousa> les deux
<ongolaBoy> pour lire, soit tu connais la page soit tu cherches à travers le formulaire en haut à droite
<ongolaBoy> ex https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam
<ongolaBoy> pour modifier c'est autre chose mais moi je n'ai pas le temps maintenant de t'expliquer :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu veux son courriel (qui est aussi son jabber id) ?
<indy21>  hi.
<indy21> je crois qu'on a briss. (les tweets de @etamba). lool
<ongolaBoy> :)
<indy21> mais c'est déjà une bonne chose. si au moins la tech des Y'ello pouvait nous rejoindre mais si ce sont des 'red hats'. :-)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: dac pour son jabber.
<ariabbas> abakamousa: faut chez Izane (CNF) ou saoungoumi ils peuvent t'expliquer comment faire :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: envoyé depuis mon client jabber
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> on bat des records de fréquentation et de diversités de présents :)
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: :) normal, lemail d'un certains marius a fait effet! en tout cas sur moi!
<ariabbas> :D
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu vois ?finalement il aura reçu suffisamment d'argent pour continuer pour GnuPG https://twitter.com/gnupg/status/563476361676062721 et ça grâce à l'article dont on parlait ce matin qui a été lu par plusieurs personnes :)
<ariabbas> -->
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> euye
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: waouu*
<ongolaBoy> et c'est la fondation linux qui lui a donné la plus grande part :)
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> j'écris à un gars au sujet du vadockalab (le sujet contient la date et dans le message j'ai mis le lien) et en réponse à mon courriel il me demande quand ça aura lieu. trouvez l'erreur :D
<ariabbas> :P
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-07
<ariabbas> .
<kenju254> Ch3ck: Yo
<ongolaBoy> kenju254: hello. still looking for cameroonian peeps ? ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu assistes au premier samedi du libre de ce mois ?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: oui
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais en fait je suis http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-fr/3025-ubuntu-global-jam/
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: le #premier-samedi ils font une install-party ;)
<Ch3ck> kenju254: kenju254 what up?
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-08
<ariabbas> .
<Ch3ck> hello
<Ch3ck> Never really met any ubuntu geeks in Cameroon before
<Ch3ck> nice to finally see an IRC channel for them
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Ch3ck: glad to have you among us ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2017-02-09
<qwebirc39318> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2019-02-06
<ongolaBoy> .
